# TPU Blackberry Club



## Skywalker12345 (Jul 11, 2012)

Post your Blackberry discussions and app Recommendations here.

Send me a PM and I'll add you to the member list.

Please include the following:
*-Username
-Phone Model
-OS Version
-App Recommendation(Optional)*

*Member list:*
~ lucasweir - BlackBerry Bold 9700 OS-V6
~ Super XP - Blackberry Bold 9900 & Blackberry Playbook


*Apps reccomendations:*
-Opera (Free)
-Google Maps (Free)
-Google Sync (Free)
-Google Voice (Free)
-Gmail (Free)
-Advanced OS & LED (Free)

*Useful Links:*
- Official BlackBerry Website
-CrackBerry.Com​


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jul 11, 2012)

Reserved post


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 11, 2012)

not trying to be rude, but RIM isnt worth investing in either stocks or for phones.  I would think most, if not anyone on TPU that used a BB has switched to Android or iPhone.  

Be forewarned, the club will be small.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jul 11, 2012)

lol i was thinking the same but im sure there some people still holding out, i personally like my blackberry better than my inspire 4g (Android) i had. I guess its all personal preference though


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 11, 2012)

i live in Canada so i hear alot about RIM.  This for example http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...ard-amid-summer-of-discontent/article4402705/

and its sad cause i really like Blackberrys, but i cant willingly let my wife buy one when the company is not doing well and delays of BB OS10 till 2013 and the new devices that support it too


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 11, 2012)

Blackberry just started a new advertising campaign here, i dont know why, coz their phones are not the slate format, which is basically what everyone buys now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 11, 2012)

Blackberry sales have been on a landslide since android/iphone have pretty much taken over the market. Analysts say that they could be closing shop or bought out by as little as next year. I have about 3 of blackberrys in my desk and I wouldn't use them if they made me.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 11, 2012)

I just dont understand why they dont go with the whole large touchscreen/slate format thing instead of the 30 or whatever physical keys + small screen


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 11, 2012)

I for one totally hated touchscreen only phone. I really do prefer physical buttons for actual usage. However the screen on the Blackberry are simply too small to do anything else other than phone and text.


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 11, 2012)

Come on folks, there are still people who use Blackberry products... that's why this thread was started, not to talk about Android or iPhones.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 11, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> Come on folks, there are still people who use Blackberry products... that's why this thread was started, not to talk about Android or iPhones.



It's also here for discussion and the OP hasn't been negative towards our comments and has actually bantered back and forth.

I personally would use one if the outlook for RIM was better.  All i really do is text ppl, so a BB would be a perfect match for me.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jul 11, 2012)

I agree with everyone that RIM needs to step there game up for sure. They need to adapt new tech. into there products, bigger screens, faster processors, and KEEP THE QWERTY KEYBOARD!! (my favorite part).

Or someone hack a blackberry to run Android


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 11, 2012)

Ra97oR said:


> I for one totally hated touchscreen only phone. I really do prefer physical buttons for actual usage. However the screen on the Blackberry are simply too small to do anything else other than phone and text.




Like them or not, the smartphone industry is firmly planted there. Perhaps blackberry should make a slide phone, one part could be 4.3" touch screen, one part qwerty keyboard, and if you dont want to slide the phone and turn it sideways, there could be a keyboard button at the bottom of the phone that brings up an on screen touch keyboard.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 11, 2012)

the BB torch is the closest thing http://ca.blackberry.com/smartphones/blackberry-torch-9800-9810/overview.html


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 11, 2012)

I would think a larger version of something like a Japanese flip-phone will work well. A flip phone with a screen that you can turn it into the standard slate format with just a turn. My own flip phone have a 3D touch screen slightly smaller than that of an iPhone, just upsize that and pack the same old decent camera sensor.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 7, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> not trying to be rude, but RIM isnt worth investing in either stocks or for phones.  I would think most, if not anyone on TPU that used a BB has switched to Android or iPhone.
> 
> Be forewarned, the club will be small.


Absolutely not, I plan on upgrading my Blackberry with the new BB10 hardware. Never rule out the creators of the Smart Phone RIM. They are cashflow positive, 0 Debt and have enough support to launch a massive BB10 campaign. Anyhow, if BB10 is what I've been reading about, RIM should easily claw back market share from both Android and Apple while keeping Microsoft in 4th position. 

January 2nd The Release Date For BlackBerry 10 Phones?
http://www.blackberryos.com/content/january-2nd-release-date-blackberry-10-phones-4277/


AlienIsGOD said:


> i live in Canada so i hear alot about RIM.  This for example http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...ard-amid-summer-of-discontent/article4402705/
> 
> and its sad cause i really like Blackberrys, but i cant willingly let my wife buy one when the company is not doing well and delays of BB OS10 till 2013 and the new devices that support it too


This is the media trying to get the best doom and gloom story from a company in recovery. Absolutely nonesense IMO. Kick a company in the balls while it's down. The funny thing about this Doom and Gloom RIM nonesense is people truly buy into it, for instance, a Best Buy tech phone employee recommending people not to touch Blackberry's because there network constantly crashes  This is the type of falseness and crap people spread misleading customers. 

What he failed to mention is both Apple and Android have network crashes all the time, alot more frequent than RIM. RIM just gets more recognition because they are in recovery and many would love to see them die off. Not happening anytime soon... Also typed on my Blackberry Playbook.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 7, 2012)

BlackBerry 10 Concept Hardware.
























> BlackBerry 10 devices
> 
> The first BlackBerry 10 devices are now expected to arrive in January 2013, and RIM has confirmed that it will offer both full-touchscreen and QWERTY keyboard handset options.
> According to leaked BB10 roadmaps, the first touchscreen phone will be called the BlackBerry London, while the first to sport a full keyboard and the new OS will be called the BlackBerry Nevada – both pegged for a first quarter release next year.
> The same roadmap also shows RIM isn't going to be giving up on the tablet market after the poor performce of its PlayBook, with another slate, codenamed Blackforest, scheduled for release in the middle of 2013.





> It's thought that the Blackforest will also sport a larger screen than the 7-inch PlayBook – possibly putting it in contention to challenge the new iPad and 10-inch Android crowd.
> Heins said BB 10 phones will use the same HDMI and USB connectors as past BlackBerry devices, noting, "We all can save some money" - a cheeky dig at Apple and the new port on the iPhone 5 right there.
> The RIM CEO reckons the display on the new touchscreen BB10 device is going to be top notch: "The display in full touch will be beyond what iPhone 5 launched with, it will actually be true HD."
> However RIM has also ruled out any chance of us seeing the BB10 handsets before the end of 2012, with the Canadian firm determined to make us wait until the new year.
> But wait, what's this? We may have got our first peek at the fully-touchscreen L Series and QWERTY keyboard touting N Series, thanks to a leaked video claiming to be an internal promo clip for RIM.





> And the leaks don't stop there: the BlackBerry Aristo will apparently pack a (*takes breath*) Qualcomm Krait quad-core processor, LTE connectivity a 4.65-inch OLED touchscreen and 2GB of RAM as well as 16GB flash memory with a MicroSD slot, with NFC, micro HDMI out, DLNA and Bluetooth 4.0.
> Not to mention an 8MP camera with 1080p video recording and a 720p 2MP front-facing snapper too - if these specs come to pass it at least show's RIM's serious about boosting the power on the hardware side too.


http://www.techradar.com/reviews/pc-mac/software/operating-systems/blackberry-10-1090522/review/page:2#articleContent


----------



## nt300 (Oct 12, 2012)

Botht he touch and the touch with the little key board looks wonderful and high quality


----------



## Super XP (Oct 27, 2012)

*Could RIM's “Secret Weapon” Put BlackBerry Back in the Black?*
http://www.enterprisemobilehub.com/blogs/skovsky/could-rims-âsecret-weaponâ-put-blackberr

Have you guys read this? This is going to blow the competition out of the water.


> In an editorial published Tuesday in Canada's Globe and Mail, RIM’s new CEO Thorsten Heins insisted that even though it won’t ship until 2013 now, the new OS is worth waiting for. Unlike existing mobile OS platforms, BB 10 “will connect users not just to each other, but to the embedded systems that run constantly in the background of everyday life -- from parking meters and car computers to credit card machines and ticket counters,” Heins said. It’s a thinly veiled reference to the real-time QNX OS platform, Mack says, which “can be found all over, but especially in places where security and precision is paramount, including in medical devices, public transit, air traffic control, nuclear power plants and aboard the International Space Station.”
> In addition to running in some 20 million cars today, QNX has the added appeal of already supporting HTML5 and the ability to interface with iOS and Android devices. And there’s one more potential ace in the hole: *It offers built-in support for near-field communications (NFC), an up-and-comer technology that has been hailed as the prime ingredient for finally turning our mobile phones into secure wireless “wallets.”
> According to Mack, if RIM plays its remaining cards correctly, “and QNX phones truly do interface with the numerous other systems we encounter on a daily basis in a seamless and intuitive way, it could be a major selling point.
> “Finally creating the killer digital wallet application -- one that would work easily for things like paying tolls and parking meters -- could also inject RIM with a significant amount of mojo.”


----------



## Super XP (Jan 6, 2013)

*TPU BlackBerry 10 Official Club Link: * 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=175088


----------

